# Pizza Dip  TNT



## letscook (Apr 3, 2011)

Made this for grandson birthday party and went over very well.
Even the ones that don't like mushrooms loved it as I cut up the onion. peppers and mushrooms very small. Got to double it next time for sure.


Pizza Dip

Mix together:
1 - 8oz cream cheese soften 
1/2 - tsp oregano
1/2 - tsp parsley
1/2 - tsp basil
Spread into a 9 in pie plate


Top with 1 cup of Italian blend shredded cheese
Then Top with 1 cup pizza sauce
Then Top with 1 cup of Italian blend shredded cheese


Sauté till soften then place on top of cheese 
2- tbl butter
1/2 green bell pepper finely diced
1/2 small onion finely diced
1 cup mushrooms finely cut

then top with 1/4 cup of finely chopped pepperoni

Bake at 350 degrees to heated through.

Serve warm with baguettes or bread sticks.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 4, 2011)

That sounds really good!


----------



## letscook (Apr 4, 2011)

It was great.  We used sliced  baquettes,  
I used the package shredded 4 Italian cheese blend.

You could use any mixture, think Ill  try next with just hot sausage and pepperoni.


----------



## chopper (Apr 4, 2011)

This is one I have to try on "munchie" night!  Thanks.


----------

